# NICE PAN



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

My boy caught this fish in the pond in our hood, and it's not stocked.Caugth on a piece of hot dog.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow, nice catch for the boy. What is that, a crappie,or stumpknocker?


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice fish!!


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

huge bluegill that is a wallmount fish hope u guys kept it


----------



## Bluejay (Oct 4, 2007)

very nice .... we call these type of bream a *shellcracker*...i think from picture it is a female... good catch and some good eating...


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice bluegill!!

God, how many of those have I caught as a kid and my dad always told me, "Good job son, that is one of the "biggest bluegill I have ever seen"!!" I knew he was just kidding me but it sure made me feel like I had just caught something special. 

You keep fishing with that boy and he will some day be a fine young man who _really_ is your best friend AND your son!!!

I lost my dad in 1983 and I still miss him. (And that's coming from a grandpa.)


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice fish!


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

I've always called them bream , but have heard them called so many things I did'nt know what to post it as.We also called them piranah when we were kids on acount you could catch them on any thing.


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

that thar is one a dem fannnceefish ..... talapibream


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

<P align=right>i caught one by scarein him in the boat .... just use a flash lite and fix ur boo font like mine .... ur done


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

As I remember it, didn't I ask you if you were going fishing last weekend? Let me answer for you YES as I do every weekend , and you said "I don't know , whine whine whine , I'll call ya " and then you didn't. You my brother are a BUNG HOLE!!!:Flipbird. Any way I know the story.Saw pat at publics today, said woody was doing better, maybe that means more fish'n.Where did you get that triple ?


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

Just for everyone else, that crazy guy holding the trilple tail , that looks like a Hail- bop cult member is my brother, so it's ok I'm not that big of an a-hole.


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

Hey I know that cult member! He is creepy  (sorry boss) But I know how you feel, he won't ever take me fishing either. I think he's afraid I'll show him up!I'm gonnajust take his boat and have a well deserved fishing trip on my own. Federal snapper season is almost over! :crying


----------

